# Movie "A Civil Action" this is the pond/woods we hike around!



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

*Anyone ever see the movie "A Civil Action" with John Travolta and Robert Duvall?? I live two cities over from the pond that the movie was based on in Woburn, Massachusetts. I took my daughter and Bella over for a nice hike this morning and we climbed the mountain that also surrounds the water.....Here is some info on the area.*
Woburn, Massachusetts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Civil_Action_(film)

*Here are some pics!! Bella was just a little OVERLY stimulated being in and around the woods! She wants to go hunt squirrel, fox, and rabbit LOL! Girl has ADHD in the elements  * 



















*Here are some views from the top of the mountain right by the pond*




























*Here's a view of Boston in the background! You can see the fourth of July fireworks from up here perfectly!! *










*Thanks for looking!! *


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful area!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you  It's a little slice of heaven in the middle of the city


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been there before! Very pretty area


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

twotonelover said:


> I've been there before! Very pretty area


And I can see why.....another New Englander  Very cool! Perhaps I've run into you before lol! I have been walking over there for 20 plus years  Are you near by?


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> And I can see why.....another New Englander  Very cool! Perhaps I've run into you before lol! I have been walking over there for 20 plus years  Are you near by?


I'm on the south shore near Brockton. But hopefully I'll be moving to Cambridge in the fall!


----------

